# Was school always full of grooming?



## Corpun (May 5, 2022)

Not referring to kiddy diddling/sex freaks telling kids they should be trannies, or sex pests diddling kids, I'm referring to propaganda.

When I was in school yeah there was a shift to Columbus was an evil white man who genocided the Indians but it wasn't overt fuck whitey nonsense. The most political school got was in middle school when they taught pro-choice and pro-life stances and no one understood what was what because no one gave a shit, same with vaccine stuff.

Was it always full of grooming for politics and I'm blind or did it just get very blatant in the last few years?


----------



## Big Ruski (May 5, 2022)

I don't know, I was too busy ditching school lol


----------



## TurdFondler (May 5, 2022)

Absolutely. The politics shifted, but school was always about indoctrinating kids. There's nothing inherently wrong with it, it's how you build a society.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 5, 2022)

TurdFondler said:


> There's nothing inherently wrong with it, it's how you build a society.


I'm sure every society that predated public school would be surprised to hear that. 

Mandatory public education is just the state's way of brainwashing your children. Burn it all down.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 5, 2022)

I finished high school in the 90s, in a more conservative suburb of a very liberal area. My parents were middle of the ground liberals and not religious, for reference points. Nonetheless, the pozzing in school started to become obvious the last few years I was in. It annoyed the shit out of me because it was obvious they were really reaching with a lot of stuff- the "great African kangdom" was obviously and conspicuously not as interesting or cool as ancient Rome or the Renaissance world but they tried to pretend it was all equal, for instance. Maya Angelou was clearly a shit tier writer but we were supposed to view her with deep reverence. I got yelled at by an English teacher for saying Robert Frost was a better poet (my dad's favorite- he was oddly cultured for a timber industry peon) and responded by writing a parody ditty mocking Angelou's style. I got in big trouble for that and had to be moved to another class because she hated me so much she would seethe whenever I walked into the room.

Still things were fairly normal and promoting of "the American democratic ideal" and I will always be grateful that I got to enjoy what were apparently the last couple years of that before the empire started falling apart.


----------



## Skitarii (May 5, 2022)

>paying attention in school and not ditching class to watch black kids worldstar on the school lawn


----------



## TurdFondler (May 5, 2022)

Exogenous Celebrations said:


> I'm sure every society that predated public school would be surprised to hear that.
> 
> Mandatory public education is just the state's way of brainwashing your children. Burn it all down.


School or not indoctrinating kids was normal. Cultural roles and all that. Mandatory public schools made sure, or at least tried to make sure, that there was not a literare ruling class that weaponized the language.

Even a 6th grade education makes you less susceptible to scams and more aware of the world around you. You can't have an advanced society if not everyone is literate.


----------



## gang weeder (May 5, 2022)

TurdFondler said:


> School or not indoctrinating kids was normal. Cultural roles and all that. Mandatory public schools made sure, or at least tried to make sure, that there was not a literare ruling class that weaponized the language.
> 
> Even a 6th grade education makes you less susceptible to scams and more aware of the world around you. You can't have an advanced society if not everyone is literate.



And if attending public school makes you more likely to troon out, something has gone seriously wrong with the endeavor.

I went to high school approximately 15 years ago and there was none of this shit going on at all. Now I did also attend school in a relatively wealthy suburb of a conservative state, so I'm sure that was part of it. But I have to imagine it's simply gotten exponentially worse since I was in there, all over the country. For example if I went back in to my former high school today I would not be surprised at all if there were pride flags and BLM flags and kids being taught to troon and etc.


----------



## trigger warning (May 5, 2022)

There was always some element of indoctrination involved.

I grew up in a purple-red area politically, and remember in elementary school learning all about the O-Zone layer, saving the whales, stopping deforestation, Earth Day, and all that sort of stuff, from a strong pro-environmentalism perspective, bordering on hippie-ism. They unironically showed us the "Rainforest Rap" that says "by the year 2000 [the rainforest] will all disappear...", in the year 2000.

Later on, in high school, I recall reading "The Invisible Knapsack" (about white privilege) at some point. In AP Literature, we were made to read Upton Sinclair's socialist work "The Jungle" and the feminist classic "A Handmaid's Tale". I took a sociology elective, since it was one of the only options I had in that time-slot, and that class was nothing but indoctrination. However, it was taught in such a simplistic way (the textbook was at a 7th-grade level, and the class was mostly vocabulary word searches) that the indoctrination was near-worthless. Still got to learn about how all the Social Justice stuff ties into critical theory and Marxism, though, since this was years before discussion of that topic was highly politicized and verboten.

Regardless, I'm not sure we were ever really asked to engage seriously with anything right-of-center. Except by my economics teacher, who liked to show us John Stossel videos in class sometimes. Also, in the 8th grade, state standards required that they teach us about Islam, its tenets, and how it is a "religion of peace". My highly conservative social studies teacher did so reluctantly, and as a counter-point, would read Bill O'Reilly For Kids to us at the end of each class period.

Overall, things weren't as overtly political in class back in the day, but teachers were still more progressive than the average, and that did work its way into their lessons sometimes. As a side note, I recall several classes (typically social studies, or oddly enough, health class) actually having political discussions that were civil on both sides, something that I don't think would be likely in today's environment. It was just a different time.


----------



## tijuana gay hookers (May 5, 2022)

I don't think penis inspection day helped my psyche.


----------



## Phimosis Jonisis (May 5, 2022)

Yes, but you were just too ugly for the teachers to go after


----------



## Dom Cruise (May 5, 2022)

It's always been full of grooming, they just used to be a little more subtle about it.

But looking back on my memories of time in elementary school, later half of the 90s and very early 2000s reveal some interesting things.

For starters I remember how hard they leaned into teaching us about the holocaust in 5th grade, stories about German soldiers shooting babies etc, how all that was really relevant for a group of American kids circa 2000/2001 is really the question considering it happened in another country, in another part of the world in another era, why no talk of the Armenian genocide or the much more recent Rwandan genocide? It was all very politically motivated to brainwash us so hard in that stuff so early.

It also led to a hilariously awkward moment where they showed us some movie about the holocaust (no, it wasn't Schindler's List) which resulted in the teachers trying to fast forward through a scene where people strip their clothes off before going into a gas chamber, you can show and talk about people being murdered but don't let a bunch of 10 or 11 year olds see naked people lmao. 

Another bizarre moment I remember is in third grade I think it was, the teacher reading us some poem that referred to God as a "her", the "WTF?" vibe in the room was palatable.

Lots of little things like that like contributing to the AIDS quilt (though I don't think anyone told us what AIDS was), it was always a very liberal institution.  

I think the general idea was getting kids to be very trusting of government authority, to see it as something just as trustworthy, if not more so, than your own parents.


----------



## TurdFondler (May 5, 2022)

gang weeder said:


> And if attending public school makes you more likely to troon out, something has gone seriously wrong with the endeavor.


I don't disagree. The platonic ideal of a public school, where the unwashed masses get educated in arts and sciences is _not_ what we have.

I leafed through a 6th grade textbook from 1910 once. It was a real eye opener. After studying it you would know everything you would need to run a farm on scientific principles of the day.

It went on about atmospheric composition, biology, weather, mathematics, physics, all of it with an eye for practical applications. It took me until probably 2nd year of uni to learn what was taught in 6th grade in 1910.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 5, 2022)

TurdFondler said:


> School or not indoctrinating kids was normal.


Yes, of course. You have to teach children how to behave for the good of themselves and society. You don't want the state to do it, however. It's a fantastically stupid idea that has led to a world full of servile drones _who think that they're open-minded and that they understand things because the state told them so. _


TurdFondler said:


> Mandatory public schools made sure, or at least tried to make sure, that there was not a literare ruling class that weaponized the language.


When the Prussians developed the basis for all modern public schooling they pretty explicitly set out to teach everyone to read at a basic level of proficiency precisely so that they could be made to march in lockstep. I'm not saying that literacy isn't helpful, but when you look at the amount of people who know how to read well enough to be dictated to and no further, it should give you pause. 

Burn it, salt the earth, and brand anyone involved on their foreheads.


----------



## TurdFondler (May 5, 2022)

I like the idea of a state, the other alternatives are kind of shite


----------



## Colon capital V (May 5, 2022)

I don't doubt that I was probably "groomed" with whatever political bullshit that was going on at the time during my days in middle/high school, but it's a good thing I forgot most of the shit the second I walked out of the building. lol


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 5, 2022)

I was in high school from 1999-2003. It was nowhere near as overt and crazy as it is now, but it was there. 

Obviously 9/11 brought out a lot of politically charged material. You’d hear a lot of the teachers slamming Bush, but I don’t recall Republican kids getting targeted by liberal teachers, it was just a matter of rolling your eyes and waiting for them to shut up and get on with the lesson again. 

I remember in world lit classes it was feminist bullshit being pushed more than racial bullshit. Lot of Kate Chopin, lot of Edith Wharton. If you had a different analysis or take from a work that wasn’t “womyn good! Men bad!” you were marked down. 

I feel sorry for kids in school these days. The stuff I remember was annoying but really kind of low key compared to the constant pulpit pounding kids must have to endure today.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 5, 2022)

TurdFondler said:


> I like the idea of a state, the other alternatives are kind of shite


It's the best of a series of poor choices, for sure. I do understand that the standards used to be measurably higher but I think it probably had more to do with parents actually giving a shit and striving towards knowledge themselves. The data (and experience) definitely indicates that if you want to predict whether a child will be able to read proficiently you need to know if their parents read to them and otherwise take an active interest. If they don't, good fucking luck. 

All the rest of the kids whose parents don't care? Prime fodder for whatever bullshit you can slip into their heads.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 5, 2022)

When I was in school, we had this class where everyone sat around grooming eachother like monkeys.


----------



## TurdFondler (May 5, 2022)

Exogenous Celebrations said:


> All the rest of the kids whose parents don't care? Prime fodder for whatever bullshit you can slip into their heads.


Yes, but

Pretending it's not clownworld:

Signal to noise. If everyone gets fed the same bullshit at least there's a way to filter it out and compare what is state propaganda. Shared experiences and narratives are necessary for society. State controlled bullshit 8 hours a day is probably better than what most kids with uninterested parents would learn otherwise. Look at all the countries without a public school system. They're all shitty back waters.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 5, 2022)

TurdFondler said:


> Pretending it's not clownworld:


Ngmi


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 5, 2022)

When I was in high school, we read the Crucible.

By that time, I understood that the "red scare" was not as unreasonable as libtards make it out to be, and in fact, was mostly validated by declassified documents that came out of the Soviet Union.

At the same time, my teacher talked about other "witch hunts" like one in the UK about pedophiles, and how that was supposedly a bad thing.  My teacher was also visibly upset or bemused when I said that McCarthy wasn't completely wrong  or unreasonable, and that communist subversion is actually a real threat, unlike a bunch of idiots mixing herbs together and chanting to their nonexistent gods.

Ten years before the "grooming" issue would hit the mainstream, the schools were already priming us to distrust the notion that there were secret combinations at work that sought to destroy society from within, whether they were communist or pedophilic in nature.


----------



## Wormy (May 5, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> By that time, I understood that the "red scare" was not as unreasonable as libtards make it out to be, and in fact, was mostly validated by declassified documents that came out of the Soviet Union.


It was still blown up out of proportion though. 

Fer fuck's sake, dude, "It's a Wonderful Life" was considered Communist propaganda by McCarthy's squad.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (May 5, 2022)

trigger warning said:


> There was always some element of indoctrination involved.
> 
> I grew up in a purple-red area politically, and remember in elementary school learning all about the O-Zone layer, saving the whales, stopping deforestation, Earth Day, and all that sort of stuff, from a strong pro-environmentalism perspective, bordering on hippie-ism. They unironically showed us the "Rainforest Rap" that says "by the year 2000 [the rainforest] will all disappear...", in the year 2000.
> 
> ...


The Jungle was actually something I read when I was 20 or so on my own. It is actually something I don't particularly object to because...yeah, the working conditions in those plants were horrific for everyone - employee to consumer. I think it is an example of the excesses of unbridled capitalism. I am aware of the heavy socialist element of the book, but that doesn't take away from the capitalistic horrors presented. I can understand why the USDA was created based on the book, though the food standards weren't exactly the point.

As far as things going too far into degeneracy, when I was a junior in high school and in US history (as is required of most 11 graders in the US), our teacher was too lazy to teach us about the 60s, so instead had us all watch Hair, though with the caveat that we probably should not tell our parents that he showed us this. It became clear at fellatio and pededastry why he told us not to say anything. Big oof looking back on that as middle aged adult.


----------



## trigger warning (May 5, 2022)

Oppressed By Corn Flakes said:


> The Jungle was actually something I read when I was 20 or so on my own. It is actually something I don't particularly object to because...yeah, the working conditions in those plants were horrific for everyone - employee to consumer. I think it is an example of the excesses of unbridled capitalism. I am aware of the heavy socialist element of the book, but that doesn't take away from the capitalistic horrors presented. I can understand why the USDA was created based on the book, though the food standards weren't exactly the point.


Yeah, I don't necessarily object to it, either, and our teacher made it clear The Jungle was basically written as socialist propaganda, particularly in the last few chapters, where the characters go and devote their lives to Socialism. Still, my point was that they generally weren't having us read Ayn Rand (probably for the best), Robert Heinlein, CS Lewis, or much classical literature, instead focusing primarily on works by progressive and socialist authors. I can't really blame them for this, considering the relative dearth of good "conservative literature", but the book choices in the curriculum are something to take note of. I imagine that some districts nowadays don't even consider Sinclair or Orwell woke enough (or "too white") for their reading lists.



Oppressed By Corn Flakes said:


> As far as things going too far into degeneracy, when I was a junior in high school and in US history (as is required of most 11 graders in the US), our teacher was too lazy to teach us about the 60s, so instead had us all watch Hair, though with the caveat that we probably should not tell our parents that he showed us this. It became clear at fellatio and pededastry why he told us not to say anything. Big oof looking back on that as middle aged adult.


Now that you mention it, I remember similar degeneracy from my middle school days: Our school choir (of which I was a part) watched the musical RENT in class, the one about gay people with AIDS. Then had to memorize and perform songs from it for the rest of the year. Alongside songs about saving the kids in Africa and music from Wicked. It's probably just the selection effect, but nearly everyone I know who stuck around with that stuff (theatre/choir kids) well into high school are hyper-woke progressives now, several having moved to the Left Coast to be with their kind, despite this area being relatively accepting and middle-of-the-road politically. Although maybe by Portland standards, we're a hateful hellhole that hates anybody who is different. In hindsight, that stuff _was _uncomfortably close to indoctrination, especially considering the repetitive nature of learning/practicing/performing songs. I still hear them pop into my head sometimes.


----------



## Sealbaby (May 6, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> the "red scare" was not as unreasonable as libtards make it out to be


You have it upside down
Bernie-style Leftists - anti-woke Leftists, anti-globalisation Leftists, anti-Israel Leftists, economic Leftists - are the actual political underdogs of the Western world
Not the religious Right
see: torture and massacre of labour organisers by the Italian Blackshirts and German Freikorps, the long list of  killings of labour organisers in the US, the assassination of MLK Jr., Operation Mockingbird, Le Cercle/Pinay Group, Operation Gladio, Operation Condor, the CIA's role in Pinochet's coup in Chile, COINTELPRO, etc.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 6, 2022)

Shawtysm said:


> You have it upside down
> Bernie-style Leftists - anti-woke Leftists, anti-globalisation Leftists, anti-Israel Leftists, economic Leftists - are the actual political underdogs of the Western world
> Not the religious Right
> see: torture and massacre of labour organisers by the Italian Blackshirts and German Freikorps, the long list of  killings of labour organisers in the US, the assassination of MLK Jr., Operation Mockingbird, Le Cercle/Pinay Group, Operation Gladio, Operation Condor, the CIA's role in Pinochet's coup in Chile, COINTELPRO, etc.



You seem to labor under the same delusion that TERFs labor under.

"liberal" or "woke" feminism isn't the problem, feminism in general is bullshit.

"woke" leftism isn't the problem, leftism is bullshit, full stop.  And the immoral actions of your opposition doesn't make it any less harmful or retarded.  That's whataboutism.

You gotta consider why exactly woke leftism won out in the end, and so-called "anti-woke" leftism died out.  If your ideology is so easy to subvert, or dies out due to lack of interest, why the hell should I take it seriously in the first place?

I'm not the free-market fundamentalist I used to be, but at the same time, I don't really want to live in a society where I'm punished merely for owning property or for being better off than those around me.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (May 6, 2022)

TurdFondler said:


> Yes, but
> 
> Pretending it's not clownworld:
> 
> Signal to noise. If everyone gets fed the same bullshit at least there's a way to filter it out and compare what is state propaganda. Shared experiences and narratives are necessary for society. State controlled bullshit 8 hours a day is probably better than what most kids with uninterested parents would learn otherwise. Look at all the countries without a public school system. They're all shitty back waters.


Usually those kids have jobs and are actively contributing towards their communities in some way shape or form. It's not perfect or even ideal really, but in some sense, they have a more stable educational channel in the form of learning a trade rather than being propagandized. And I say this as someone who is educated: education really should be for those who value it. Everyone else should just have an oppurtunity to work and contribute to their communities. We shouldn't force people to learn if they don't want to since it wastes our tax payer money and their time. They should just get basic education in the mathematical, linguistic/writing and social skills they need to do business and then be on their way to earn a paycheck. That's how society operated for thousands of years and really there is nothing fundamentally wrong with that model of education. If you want to become a scholar, then you should be encouraged to. If you don't, get enough of an education to do your job and start working.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 6, 2022)

Hmmm i do remember the bush worship in school growing up but i always thought he looked like a monkee. Thankfully i was done with school around the middle of the egotistical niggers presidency so the hardcore leftoid shit was after my time.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (May 6, 2022)

When I was in middle school, part of my reading material included a book about a homosexual grade schooler navigating his way through life. 

Grooming students is not a recent development. Political agendas have been ingrained in our curriculums for decades now.


----------



## Wormy (May 6, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> "woke" leftism isn't the problem, leftism is bullshit, full stop. And the immoral actions of your opposition doesn't make it any less harmful or retarded. That's whataboutism.


So what do I do then? How can I earn validation in your eyes and not be bullshit?


----------



## Tinfoil (May 6, 2022)

Gig Bucking Fun said:


> When I was in middle school, part of my reading material included a book about a homosexual grade schooler navigating his way through life.
> 
> Grooming students is not a recent development. Political agendas have been ingrained in our curriculums for decades now.



We need the right indoctrination though


----------



## Sealbaby (May 6, 2022)

Oppressed By Corn Flakes said:


> our teacher was too lazy to teach us about the 60s, so instead had us all watch Hair, though with the caveat that we probably should not tell our parents that he showed us this. It became clear at fellatio and pededastry why he told us not to say anything



Lmao, Hair. The New York literarati's open flirtation with sexual violence and pederasty, in the 1960s, was thoroughly memory-holed. Norman Mailer stabbed his wife near to death at a party. Lucien Carr murdered his gay stalker. Allen Ginsberg joined NAMBLA. Woody Allen (enough said.)



Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> leftism is bullshit, full stop


Leftism is my ethnic tradition I'm retvrning to. My ancestors were poor miners who organised and striked at risk to themselves to win you the 8 hour workday, the weekend, and protections against you getting killed at work. Your ancestors were poor scabs and goons and toadies who sold my ancestors out for a few extra shekels. I don't really care what their great-great-grandchildren have to say.


----------



## Sleazy Car Salesman (May 6, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> >paying attention in school and not ditching class to watch black kids worldstar on the school lawn


>going to a school with more than five or six monkeys in it


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 6, 2022)

i always remember the gym teacher being stereotypical gay/groomer if it was a male and the music teacher being a THOT if it was a female.

no, never personally knew a teacher who did illegal shit but it seems to have gotten worse over the years or maybe they just dont bother hiding it anymore.

i remember one late zoomer telling me a story about their school principle inviting girls around the age 14-16 to sail on his privet boat and giving them booze. of course that secret did not last long.


----------



## Skitarii (May 6, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> i always remember the gym teacher being stereotypical gay/groomer if it was a male and the music teacher being a THOT if it was a female.


I've never had gay gym teachers, they were always just fat soon-to-be-retired farts. If the gym teacher was female she'd usually look like dykish soccer mom tho, and we'd take shots at her sexuality. Never met a single music teacher who wasn't a shrill banshee


----------



## Dirk Willems (May 6, 2022)

School was full of propaganda when I was in it too, the main difference is that it was amateur.  When my elementary school teacher suggested we do yoga and meditate to sitar music, it was weird and jarring, and any kid who wasn't already going that way would be jarred by how out of place it was.  Same in other places, when we read The Giver, everyone I knew independently assessed it as retarded drivel.  The main difference is that we've moved from a few lunatics pushing weird stuff to a well-oiled machine.  They, whoever they are, have rounded all the rough edges so the propaganda goes down smooth.  When a teacher tells the kids that they will be suspended for not wearing their mask, the kids still feel a gut reaction, but now everyone's in on it, including their fellow students, and sadly often their parents as well.  After 12 years of that, most normal kids conclude that it's just easier to go along with it.

TL;DR
School has always had propaganda, it's just gotten more carefully planned.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 6, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> So what do I do then? How can I earn validation in your eyes and not be bullshit?



Give up on leftism.  Negotiating for higher wages and better working conditions, or putting big business in its place, is one thing, being a full-blown leftist is another.

Like I said earlier, I don't want to live in a society where I'm punished merely for owning property or for being better off than those around me.

I also cannot take leftism seriously when it consistently fails because it's always subverted by "state capitalism" or by woke ideology, even in the short term.  Almost as if leftism is merely a means by which state capitalists obtain power, by destroying their competition.

Not to mention Spain....

Even if the red scare was blown out of proportion, it wasn't completely unreasonable either.

Not to mention that my teacher mentioned a UK "pedophile scare" during the same discussions.  Imagine thinking it's a bad thing to go hunting for pedophiles, especially when you find out they've been festering in the dark like cockroaches for God knows how long.


----------



## Wormy (May 6, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Like I said earlier, I don't want to live in a society where I'm punished merely for owning property or for being better off than those around me.


Neither do I, and I never did...


----------



## Johnny Salami (May 6, 2022)

My school was full of alcoholic teachers that promised us As if we could learn the subject ourselves and never talked unless they had to


----------



## ARghEAT (May 6, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Not to mention that my teacher mentioned a UK "pedophile scare" during the same discussions.  Imagine thinking it's a bad thing to go hunting for pedophiles, especially when you find out they've been festering in the dark like cockroaches for God knows how long.


The idea of a "scare" is that people go into hysterics about something and innocent people are wrongly accused of and prosecuted for being pedos/commies. Is it a bad thing to go hunting for pedos? Not in and of itself. But when any man (and it is usually men accused of pedophilia - rarely women) who acts even slightly affectionate to a child is branded a closet pedophile, then obviously there is a problem. Similar argument for  communists - full-blown Internationale-singing communists subverting local systems for the benefit of the Soviets are indeed bad, but the problem arises when anyone disagreeing with the commie-hunters is branded a commie themselves for their disagreement.


----------



## crows in guns (May 6, 2022)

In my high school we had a test with Jeffery Epstein on it before he was well known talking about china and the economy. One of my text books took the side of the federalist against the republicans. I again had a test were they talked about black british people in medieval England and how underrepresented they are.  One of my classes basically portrayed republicans as uneducated idiots. I remember when Trump was elected and my teacher resuring everybody everythig is going to be okay. the problems of progapnda in my school was kids were to dump or didnt care enough.  All they wanted to do was smoke pot and chimp out at teachers. I think the problems in schools right now its drug use and Ghetto culture.


----------



## SSj_Ness (May 6, 2022)

What do you think sex ed was? A foot in the door to talk to kids about things they've no business doing. It grew from there.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (May 6, 2022)

I went to a good school from 2001 - 6, looking back there were some extremely obvious incidences. 

Everyone has the curriculum based stuff covered, so I'll provide a literal grooming case:

One of my RE (religious education) teachers in first year, when everyone is 11, MAYBE 12, was a sweaty, bespectacled man in his late 50s. If you were a boy and you came into class with your shirt untucked... hoo boy, you were in for it.

This dude would make you stand front and centre, and physically tuck your shirt in for you, with disgusting detail. He never did this with the girls. A legitimate paedo nonce who probably got away with until retirement. 

Dude also told a story about how he lived with his mother into middle age, saw Jesus reflected onto a dining table, and how he could make music using his knuckles and fingertips. Full on nutcase.


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (May 7, 2022)

Dirk Willems said:


> School was full of propaganda when I was in it too, the main difference is that it was amateur.  When my elementary school teacher suggested we do yoga and meditate to sitar music, it was weird and jarring, and any kid who wasn't already going that way would be jarred by how out of place it was.  Same in other places, when we read The Giver, everyone I knew independently assessed it as retarded drivel.  The main difference is that we've moved from a few lunatics pushing weird stuff to a well-oiled machine.  They, whoever they are, have rounded all the rough edges so the propaganda goes down smooth.  When a teacher tells the kids that they will be suspended for not wearing their mask, the kids still feel a gut reaction, but now everyone's in on it, including their fellow students, and sadly often their parents as well.  After 12 years of that, most normal kids conclude that it's just easier to go along with it.
> 
> TL;DR
> School has always had propaganda, it's just gotten more carefully planned.


I remember things changing in around 2008-2010 rapidly. I went from being the only yellow terror in my school to the school being 75% shit in the streets.
Then we got free niggers  from Katrina.
Then we got our local teachers all fired and replaced with out-of-state yankees who make my life miserable because I dared question their narrative.

Before that though the women teachers were all jackasses because I was too fast in class to respond.... Written up daily by my first grade teacher for even looking at her wrong. CPS called to try and and force me on ADHD meds. Written up daily in 5th grade because the niggeress hated Asians and I called her a nigger to her face because of her favoritism to blacks.

4th grade teacher was a based as fuck man though. He let me try and convince the class that "Hitler did nothing wrong" in our end of year assignment. I still remember the insane amount of shit I got from almost everyone but the principle (Classic liberal) lol.

"Who radicalized you?"
"You."


----------



## Mega Man II Intro - GB (May 7, 2022)

Dirk Willems said:


> School has always had propaganda, it's just gotten more carefully planned.


Not more carefully planned. They just succeeded in indoctrinating enough people. 20 years ago they had less raw material to work with. But those who bought into the propaganda were pipelined to become the teachers of today.


----------



## The Gifted Kid (May 7, 2022)

Yes, when I was in elementary school the Vice Principle was very pushy with her environmentalist politics to an annoying degree. She would sometimes just walk into random classes and interrupt the teacher to talk about something completely irrelevant. Also I remember occasionally some activist or environmental group would come into our school to try to get kids to sign up and hand out flyers or some shit like that (nobody I knew ever did that shit).


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (May 7, 2022)

The Gifted Kid said:


> Yes, when I was in elementary school the Vice Principle was very pushy with her environmentalist politics to an annoying degree. She would sometimes just walk into random classes and interrupt the teacher to talk about something completely irrelevant. Also I remember occasionally some activist or environmental group would come into our school to try to get kids to sign up and hand out flyers or some shit like that (nobody I knew ever did that shit).


We never had that shit, but I remember being  one of the things that woke me to the concept of race relations in 2nd grade. We had this shitty black principle who did jack shit, and when she left we had a new white dude come in. Immediately accused of racism for telling the niggers to actually study instead of skipping and when down on their bullshit with an iron fist.


----------



## grimacefetishist (May 8, 2022)

Maybe? I went to the idiot classes and our history or social studies classes from 5 to 12 grade were just going over Jim crow Era stuff. But I'm not sure if the message was "us MODERN americans aren't real racists!"  deflecting or "you should feel sorry for all black people now" scolding


----------



## supremeautismo (May 8, 2022)

School has always been about social indoctrination.  Historically there has always been a Christian backbone to the teachings, from history (what’s included and excluded), sex education, english, etc. When the alternative was dying of black lung at 20 because you started working in the coal mines at 3 because you had 11 siblings and your father just died in a factory explosion, having a day to day daycare schooling seemed like a great equilizer (for boys.)  Kids aren’t really there to learn that the mitochondria is the powerhouse of the cell, but how not to get bullied as an adult. Now that we have more information at our fingertips, and we know what schools around the country are teaching, the manipulation teachers force on their students is more apparent. 

It was always happening; you just weren’t paying attention (like most kids.)


----------



## SouthernBitchBob (May 8, 2022)

Not really. At least not at my school. Don't get me wrong, I didn't get an education at the Academy of Platonic Ideal Political Neutrality. Teachers always have opinions, after all. But what I remember was an inoffensive librarian who encouraged reading, but never pushed me to specific books. A math teacher who just taught math. World history teacher who taught world history, the good and the ugly. The only overt political opinion I ever heard from her was something like "communism sounds like a good idea on paper, but never works out". A religious choir teacher who had us sing regular Christmas music that probably wouldn't go unchallenged by a sufficiently angry dangerhair. Alcoholic biology teacher. Creepy track coach who leered a little too much at the high school girls, but no scandals. One obnoxious gay kid who got in trouble for sexually harassing guys at lunch, but tried to spin it into discrimination. For all the public school horror stories, there was scant political BS where I grew up.


----------



## Michael Pemulis (May 8, 2022)

They're supposed to "groom" you to be a well-adjusted member of the society you live in. It can definitely go too far with political bullshit, but only hopeless autists fail to understand that teaching you math is only a small fraction of school's purpose.


----------

